# St Marys Manchester - 1st FET



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I have a 27  month old conceived by IVF and had an appointment today to see about FET. 
I have to phone at the start of my next period and hopefully we will be accepted for treatment!!!!  We will then start the medicated route which takes 7 weeks. I am sooo excited but still apprehensive.

Should I start to take folic acid again now or not? I am not sure what to do.
Any advice anyone
Thanks

Sara


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sara

Congrats on your little one - he looks like a good-looking little chap. 

I'm in a similar position to you - I have to wait for AF to arrive, then start treatment with a downregging injection on day 21, and hopefully FET in the first half of Oct.  

I think that yes - you should start taking folic acid now - as well as trying to eat an extra healthy diet etc.  I'm sure it would improve your chances.

Quite a few people about to go through FET are posting on the FET cycle friends thread (can't remember quite what it's called) on this board.  Do come and join us over there!

love

BlueSoo


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Im at St Marys too, i had my 1st round of IVF in April/May this year, but i had a biochemical pregnancy, we have 4 frosties, and we are to attend tomorrow 18/08, i think then i am to pick up drugs ect, im not sure what will happen and i will keep you posted.
(i hope you dont mind me posting, but it is nice to find somebody attending St Marys at the same time as me! )

Tracie


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Tracie sorry to hear about your biochemical pregnancy.

It would be great to have a cycle buddy at the same place and time as me!!!
I have to phone at the start of my next period - 3 weeks off and then hopefully be accepted and start the injections on Day 21!!!
Very excited about it all and nervous too


Blue Soo
Your little one looks gorgeous! I already eat healthly just need to cut out the alcohol!!!!
I will look on the other thread - nice to hear from you both. Keep in touch please!

Sara


----------



## MrsKLC (May 17, 2005)

Hi,
im also at st Marys, i see Dr Lieberman next wednesday for my treatment plan, then i can start on next period, ive had one cycle already but that was in wales and i got a BFN,
Good Luck with your treatment
Karenxx


----------



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi 
My little boy is two and half we had a fet at manchester at begining of year, had four frosties they advised cause had little boy to just have one defrosted and put back, which we did it defrosted fine and was put back I am now 28 weeks pregnant cant beleive our luck due in November and we found out it is a baby girl perfect family and to make it even better we still have three frosties left to use, had a medicated cycle So good luck every one it can happen twice
Love Donna
X


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Fantastic Donna - Congratulations!!!!

Hope the same happens for me!!

Will let you know
Sara


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Sara,

I'm also at st mary's! I'm on progesterone tabs at the moment to start my AF (they're v. irregular) and then I hope to start my 4th FET. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will be the one!
Good luck with your cycle,
claire x


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sara

Well done for eating healthily!  And its definitely worth cutting out the alcohol to become a mummy...  Wish I was eating more healthily - just ate a pizza...  only 13 days left for me before I start downregging.

Glad that you've found a bunch of people who are also at St Mary's, and brilliant that Donna was able to give you such encouraging news.  Hope the same happens for me too!

love

BlueSoo


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

OOOOHHH I'm so excited now as my period is on the way and that means I can phone for FET! Never thought I would say I was happy to see AF arrive!
I will keep you posted 

Sara


----------



## Claire H (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm also under St Mary's and at the moment waiting for my AF to start tx, which if my calculations are right will be sometime next week.  This is my 1st ICSI under the NHS.  We've been on a 3 year waiting list and will get 3 free cycles - it's been a long wait and very anxious to get started now, my patients is running thin.  Hopefully it will be all worth while in the end, fingers crossedxxxxxx

It's great knowing others are at St Mary's too.  Good luck to you all.

Clairex


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry i shouldnt be in here   But i just saw St Marys in Manchester's name mentioned .. 

Just wanted to give you girls a little bit of hope, 2x of my cycle buddies i met on here who attended st marys got a   from there ... Including me   .. so three of us all made it with st marys, it was hard, but we did it ....

Dr Liberman is great and really knows what he is talking about   If it wasent for him i wouldnt be pregnant now, all the nurses are lovely ....

 to all of you chasing your dreams...  

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## Sam_in_manchester (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi, can I join in? We're at St Mary's and just about to start...hopefully next period! We won't be using FE this time, being first time, but will for any further embryos resulting from this tx. 

Look forward to hearing all about everyone's journeys!

Take care,

Sam xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah!!!!!!!    We got accepted for transfer today.
I have an appointment for my 1st injection on the 25th and i pick up all my drugs etc!! Can't wait but am also very nervous about getting back on this rollercoaster!!


----------



## Claire H (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Sara

Good news you're starting tx.  My AF should start on Thursday and hopefully St Mary's will accept me for tx this month.  

Good Luck. 

Clairex


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

I did start injections on the 18/8, i have also started taking tablets, which i have to increase every few days (yuk!) im back at St Marys on the 15/09 for scan!
Feeling very excited, im finding this FET much easier than my IVF cycle, i only had to go once last week for a blood test, so no travelling backwards and forwards this time.
How is everybody?
Good luck to all...

Best wishes
Tracie


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Tracie, I think I spoke to you on FF back in May, we were cycling at the same time, I'm sorry it didn't work out for you   Fingers crossed for this cycle though! And yes, FET is a breeze compared to a fresh cycle.
I've been to St. M's today for a day 2 scan. I have a polyp and they wanted to make sure it wasn't too big. Anyway it wasn't and it's all systems go! I start down regging on Sept 26. They'll want to check the polyp again on day 15 (just before FET) to make sure it's still small. But hopefully it will.

Take care everyone,
Claire x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Clare, yes i do remember you!
Keep me informed what goes on with you, fingers crossed  
Im back on the 15th for a scan....

Tracie


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Tracie,
Just wondered how your scan went, was everything ok?
claire x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Tracie

How did the scan go?Everything ok?
One week to go before we start!!

Sara


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Clare/Sara,

The scan was fine, they wanted the lining of my womb to be 7 or over and i was 12, so i have 4   waiting, i have opted or 2 to be transfered, so i have to ring at 9am tomorrow to see how many have survived the thaw (they are day 3) then i have to go at 11am for transfer.

Feeling very nervous at the moment.

Tracie


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Fantastic news Tracie!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Sara


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Thankyou, i will let you know....!!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you all luck.

I had my treatment at St Mary's, Sweetcheeks mentioned me in her post.  

Good luck all of you

Love Yx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi,

Just thought i would let you know, only one of my four   survived, (but one is better than none, right?) so e/t went ok, my test date is 6/10, How is everybody??

Love Tracie


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

it's so great to see a thread for st marys, i didn't realise that there were so many of us out there. good luck with your treatmentXX
ps: mel- nice to see your bump is coming along well!


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Tracie

Glad embie survived and hopefully is now snuggled down tight!!

I start my injections on Monday  
Not looking forward to the needles again!

Fingers crossed for us both

Sara


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Sra,

Good luck for today, let me know how you get on...!!!!



Best wishes

Tracie


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

St Marys Girlies !!!!!! 

     

Sweetcheeks & st marys little miricle  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Sweetcheeks!!

Just the waiting game now  

Tracie


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hiya,

I'm going to St. Mary's today to pick up injections... here we go again!
Hope everyone's ok,

Claire x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi claire

I picked up my injections yesterday and have had my 2nd 1 today!! We will be cycling together!!

Hope all goes well for you - fingers crossed xxx

Sara


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Sara,
I don't think I've ever spoken to anyone who's cycling so close, especially at the same hospital! We must keep in touch x
I did my first injection tonight, I don't mind them really, just forgot how much they sting 
How many embryos are you having replaced? We've opted for two this time.
I'm just hoping AF turns up on time. It's usually late which drags the whole thing out even more...  Let's hope we are both lucky x

Claire x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Claire

I am only allowed 1 embryo to be put back as I already have a son through IVF. We will have to see when our hospital appointments are and wear something to look out for each other!!!!

Can't beleive that I will have someone to share this experience so closely with!

DH didnt get the angle of the needle right yesterday and left a big red mark on me! Tonight he was alot better!

Keep in touch

Sara


p.s IM me your mobi number (if you want and we can keep in regular contact


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Tracie,

Is it test day today? I just wondered how you'd got on? Hope it was good news for you!   
claire x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Tracie

How are you? Any news on your test? I hope no news is good news. Take care

Claire - Glad we have managed to keep in touch. I will let you know what happens tomorrow. Any AF for you yet?
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Where has everyone gone


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi Sara

Just seen this and realised you are cycling. Wanted to wish you good luck! xxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry i havent been online for a while, well BFN for me.....
Going to have a rest now and start again in the new year.

Best wishes
Tracie


----------

